# School...



## MedicPrincess (Aug 20, 2006)

School starts tomorrow...

You guys all keep your thinkers in shape....I am sure I will have lots of questions.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 21, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> School starts tomorrow...
> 
> You guys all keep your thinkers in shape....I am sure I will have lots of questions.


Exciting!  What kind of shifts will you be working while going to school?  Part time I hope?


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 22, 2006)

I start Emt-b October 3rd....I am already pretty excited about it..Im sure I will not sleep the night before. Oh well good luck


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 23, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> School starts tomorrow...
> 
> You guys all keep your thinkers in shape....I am sure I will have lots of questions.



*I am so excited and happy for you! Good luck! Please keep us updated!*


----------



## disassociative (Aug 23, 2006)

Mine starts today; I can't wait. I've been anxious for abt 2 months now.


----------



## Jon (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats.

I register for college courses tommorrow.


----------



## emtwannabe (Aug 23, 2006)

I also start emt-b in October. My orientation is in mid-September, and I am waiting to get permission to start ride-alongs with the county FF.B) 

I have been reading everything I can get my hands on about ems/emt's. 

Is it October yet?????????



Jeff


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 23, 2006)

You live outside of Atlanta ehhh Jeff?? Thats pretty cool, I live in Columbia SC. I make frequent visits too atlanta though.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 24, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Exciting! What kind of shifts will you be working while going to school? Part time I hope?


 
work shifts are 24 on, 48 off.

Clinicals begin the the week of labor day, with our OR rotations.  We have jumped right into airway management.  APPARENTLY someone told someone that protecting someones airway is I guess a little bit important, so they get right to it that way we can be practicing and doing it for the next year of clinicals.

Clinical hours are 0700-1500 and 1500-2300.  Our choice to do 8 hour or 16 hour shifts, so long as we get the required number of clinical hours in.  They are nice, because my son is in the third grade, so I can do the first half and not feel like I'm missing the whole year of his life.


----------



## emtwannabe (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, I live on the southside.......I just learned that within 1 mile of my house there are another 800 homes coming in starting this winter.....Hmm....can anyone say job security?????? 

Jeff


----------



## m33kr0b (Aug 24, 2006)

Since there have been a few "I am starting school" replies I think that I will add one so that I do not have to waste space with a new thread.


I will be starting EMT-B class next Tuesday. I did my orientation this past Tuesday and I am really excited. I think that this will be a fun class.:excl: 



I apologize for my giddyness.
h34r: Joshh34r:


----------



## GaEMT (Aug 27, 2006)

EMTWANNABE   Are you planning to get your intermeidate?   In GA I believe that is what you need unless you are going a on a pure transfer truck     Just a thought


----------



## emtwannabe (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes, I am getting my intermediate right after I get my basic. The course I am taking is 9 months long, Basic-I, Basic-II, and Intermediate. (Gotta love the Hope Grant )


Jeff


----------



## disassociative (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow. I had my first day of class Tuesday; and I am loving it. We covered
3 chapters the first day! They are also requiring pt logs; They gave us sheets
in which we have to document at least 1 hr a week of exercise. We have all been assigned into shifts "A, B, C"; though I am unsure of the significance.
There are several RN's in the course; most of which are attending in order
to meet Air Medical qualifications. I am so excited that I made the choice to 
continue my education. I'll post more next time I get a chance to log on(You guys were right; -P class consumes 98% of your time).


----------



## Jon (Aug 30, 2006)

The "shifts" could be for clinical, or it could just be to divide the class into smaller groups...


----------



## disassociative (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, I think they have to do with clinical checkoff's. Appearantly,
we will be doing the NR exam on computers this year. I am swamped;
we read from page 1 to page 80 in 1 day! My head is swimming with
medicolegal situations, duty to act, etc, lol.

I am taking careful notes(even on the remedial sections) and creating
fact sheets in a seperate folder to ensure that I absorb everything
I can from this learning experience. 

It has been my experience that if you go into these things with the 
attitude that there might be someone out there that knows just
a tad bit more than you do, you don't end up being fed to the sharks.

I am extremely thankful for this opportunity to better my education
and intend to take in as much as I can.


----------



## GaEMT (Aug 31, 2006)

emtwannabe   May I ask where you are going to school?  As far as the HOPE grant it is amazing how the tech schools can take something that takes 3 months and turn it into a 9 month program    LOL


----------



## emtwannabe (Aug 31, 2006)

Griffin Tech.......


Jeff


----------



## SwissEMT (Aug 31, 2006)

GaEMT said:


> As far as the HOPE grant it is amazing how the tech schools can take something that takes 3 months and turn it into a 9 month program    LOL



You say that as if it's a bad thing.:glare: 

Good for him if he can get more extensive training. Our educational standards are a joke as they are right now.


----------



## GaEMT (Sep 1, 2006)

emtwannabe  I will tell you that you are very lucky as you are getting probably one of the better instructors in Georgia   You will learn much in Lynette's class.   She will teach you a lot of more advanced stuff that will be of tremendous benefit if you decide to go to Paramedic school.   See Your pm


----------



## GaEMT (Sep 1, 2006)

Swiss EMT   
I am not disputing the point you make but you need to be in Georgia to fully understand.   Georgia has a lottery which benefits education for all ages.    But as a result of a constant inflow of $$$ the technical schools have turned some programs into long term committments in order to maximize the cash flow   It has been an interesting phenonmom


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 1, 2006)

EMTGA,

Thanks....I am SOOOOO STOKED!!!!!! I received my official letter today!!!! I was competing with a bunch of other folks for the fall qtr.......I am so excited!
I have heard nothing but good things about Lynette and her program. I had the opportunity to go to Clayton Sate, but something told me to check out Griffin Tech. I am glad I did. 



Jeff


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 1, 2006)

EMTGA,


It's a Sonny Perdue thing.......They wouldn't understand..... 



Jeff


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 1, 2006)

GAEMT,


DOH!!!!!!!!!



i am sorry i reversed your name......My part-timers and dyslexia are kicking in....:blush:  

Please forgive my cranial-anal inversion syndrome....

Jeff


----------

